# 40 vs 45 which and why?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I'm debating if I should get the guys 40 on here and would like to get some input. I have many 45's but have never owned a 40 so I don't have a stock pile of ammo for one so I need justification. I don't see a whole bunch of ballistic diff and cost is close so is there something I'm missing about the round? Is there a pro to it ? Let me hear what you got.*


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Ill sputter an stutter, mabe some of the more well known shooters will join this thread with facts,,, But the 40 cal Has more FP of impact, has the vel of the 357 mag BUT can shoot 180 gr in simi auto frame, an holds more rds that a Mag wheel. AAHmmm was told penitrates windshields better without deflection like the 9mm an 45acp, Or the 40 can be tamed a bit with 155gr an hits just like a 357 mag but with simi action. Myself Im stuck on the SA 1911 45acp, So I dont know enough to brag on a 40 YET... LOL, There both very good cal ammo. It has to fit you an how you like the muzzleflip VS both are nasty knock down rds... My Babblin 1/2 cent worth , ole carver


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

With the proper self defense ammo -- 9mm, 357 Sig, 40 S&W, 45 ACP all perform acceptably as a self defense cartridge with similar terminal ballistics. The 357 Sig and 40 S&W operate at much higher chamber pressures than 45 ACP, so you can expect a little more muzzle flip with those -- especially in pistols with a short barrel.

A 45 caliber bullet will always make a bigger hole, increasing you odds of hitting a vital area (pump, plumbing, or computer).

As for me personally, if I am going to employ a .400 diameter bullet -- I'll do it in a 10mm Auto case simply because the terminal ballistics of "full power" 10mm Auto ammo rise to a higher level over the other common pistol cartridges. At 100 yards, a full power 10mm Auto bullet has more energy than a standard 45 ACP does at the muzzle...


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

The good thing about the .40 is that the frame sizes are the same as 9mm. ..45, and 10mm are longer cartridges, so the firearms are inherently larger. The diameter of the .45 usually decreases their capacity compared to a .40, although some, (including me) don't sweat high capacity, as long as it can be reloaded easily. (ie mag change as opposed to revolver speedloader)


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

scubapro said:


> With the proper self defense ammo -- 9mm, 357 Sig, 40 S&W, 45 ACP all perform acceptably as a self defense cartridge with similar terminal ballistics. The 357 Sig and 40 S&W operate at much higher chamber pressures than 45 ACP, so you can expect a little more muzzle flip with those -- especially in pistols with a short barrel.
> 
> A 45 caliber bullet will always make a bigger hole, increasing you odds of hitting a vital area (pump, plumbing, or computer).
> 
> As for me personally, if I am going to employ a .400 diameter bullet -- I'll do it in a 10mm Auto case simply because the terminal ballistics of "full power" 10mm Auto ammo rise to a higher level over the other common pistol cartridges. At 100 yards, a full power 10mm Auto bullet has more energy than a standard 45 ACP does at the muzzle...


Exactly. I personally dont shoot .40 as well as I do 9mm or .45. For self defense the end result is pretty much the same and that is why I chose a caliber I shoot more accurately.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I knew some real Brother in arms would put facts in there. Truth is I like both Cals, But IM a HardBall 45acp Lover,,, Carver


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

45 acp and a lot of it due to it's rich history as a round developed for stopping power.

Believe it was the gun and round developed to stop natives down south in the philippine island chain in the early 1900's Spanish American War that were fairly impervious to "other" rounds...
http://www.scribd.com/doc/50673977/45-acp-history-via-philippine-war


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Like I said in another thread: the 45 acp has been delivering death since it was employed in 1906. The 40 is a very good round as well, but like I've heard before, they don't make a .46:yes:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

You guys need to watch this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tku8YI68-JA&feature=youtu.be

Its an ER doc talking about GSWs.

Basically in modern ammunition there is very little difference between the common hand gun calibers.

It boils down to, handguns suck at killing people, rifles are really good at killing people and that is why your handgun is just a tool to get to your rifle. hehe


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I prefer 9mm because I realize that 9mm, .40 and .45 all have similar wound ballistics. With that, it just makes sense to carry in a caliber that has more capacity, lighter and easier to manage recoil.

If I had to choose between .40 and .45, I would go with .40. Most .45 handguns run noticeably larger in size and in a double stack mag they get quite chunky.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I choose 9mm because its half the price of both said calibers, usually holds more rds, and generally easier to put hits on target. So yea, i would go with 9mm LOL


----------



## mull it (Aug 20, 2012)

To add to gravity, what are you going to do with it? Some guns carry better. The .45 will have a lot of after market parts available. kimber or a Colt gold cup is a fine pistol. I would go with the .45 because I shoot at the range a lot.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Interesting input. I have to agree with the right load you can get equal ballistics with a 9mm and way more cap. I just love the 45 for some reason and my Glocks and XD's hold plenty of rounds even in the compact double stacks. I think I'm gonna stick to the 9 and 45 rather then start collecting another cal. It may not make sence to some, but with money the way it is, it makes sence to me. If it were 5 years ago I would not care and just go buy 2000 rounds of 40 and see what happens but it's not 5 years ago, lol. Thanks for all the input fellas.:thumbup:*


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

There is no replacement for displacement.

Joraca


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

10mm

/thread


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm liking 9x25 Dillon and 45 Super as well... Both commercially loaded and available from Underwood Ammunition with Gold Dot hollow-points.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Here's a great photo for the 10mm Auto fans...


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

I have both love them both dont care which one is better lol


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

In addition to cost (as was stated earlier) think back a couple of years ago during the "ammo shortage". What ammo always seemed to be on the shelves - 9mm. I do like to shoot a .45 on occasion though. I have no experience with the .40.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*40 or 45*

I shoot both....the 45 is a Springfield 1911 and the 40 is a Glock 22. I shoot the 45 on a regular basis and shoot the 40 now and then. I guess the difference for me is the 40 is mildly abrasive and not as comfortable to shoot. Can't go wrong with either. 

There has been some kaboom instances with the 40 Glock while firing lead. I have a wolf barrel in mine because I reload lead.... Just for safety.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

scubapro said:


> I'm liking 9x25 Dillon and 45 Super as well... Both commercially loaded and available from Underwood Ammunition with Gold Dot hollow-points.


EAA Witness with caliber conversions can shoot 10mm, 40, 357sig and 9x25the Dillon. Fun stuff. I love 10mm


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Yep, my G29SF is set up to shoot 10mm Auto, 9x25 Dillon, 40 S&W, and 357 Sig.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Here's a great photo for the 10mm Auto fans...


*Would you not get a similar result from a round like this in 45? *
Hornady 45 ACP 200 Grain Personal Defense 
*A bit less vel but 15gr larger projectile. There are also some all Copper rounds in 45 that have much higher vel.*


SPECIFICATIONS:
Mfg Item Num: 91128 
Category: AMMO CENTERFIRE 
Caliber :45 Automatic Colt Pistol (ACP)
Bullet Type :TAP-FPD
Bullet Weight :200 GR
Muzzle Energy :494 ft lbs
Muzzle Velocity :1055 fps
Rounds/box :20 Rounds Per Box, 10 Boxes Per Case
Game Category :
Fragmentation :
Casing Material :
Penetration Factor :


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I will with Underwood's 45 Super load with Gold Dots... 1300fps & 694 ftlbs.

http://www.underwoodammo.com/45super185graingdjacketedhollowpointboxof50.aspx


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> Yep, my G29SF is set up to shoot 10mm Auto, 9x25 Dillon, 40 S&W, and 357 Sig.


 
*Without changing barrels?*


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

scubapro said:


> I will with Underwood's 45 Super load with Gold Dots... 1300fps & 694 ftlbs.
> 
> http://www.underwoodammo.com/45super185graingdjacketedhollowpointboxof50.aspx


*Thats not bad at $.72 a round *


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

TURTLE said:


> Without changing barrels?


No - same gun, different drop in barrels from KKM & Lone Wolf.


----------

